
A New Study About Overly Nice People Has a Rude Awakening - Turukawa
http://www.attn.com/stories/4821/polite-people-betray-friends-more-often
======
brudgers
Original Story in Science News: [https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/culture-
beaker/few-key-sign...](https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/culture-beaker/few-
key-signs-betray-betrayal)

Paper:
[http://vene.ro/betrayal/niculae15betrayal.pdf](http://vene.ro/betrayal/niculae15betrayal.pdf)

